

Ask HN: What's the name of that website that pairs hackers with startups? - qw1234

No, I'm not looking for http://jobs.usethesource.com/<p>I think someone linked to the website I'm looking for from HN recently. It didn't have much content, so I've been having a difficult time finding it again. I think it might have been advertised as "by hackers for hackers," and the idea was that you do a Skype interview with someone and they see for possible fits at various companies.<p>I've been desperately searching for this, but I can't find for the life of me. Anyone know what I'm talking about?
======
prtk
<http://codeinterview.me/> <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2609382>

------
T-R
Sounds like you're looking for Hackruiter: <http://www.hackruiter.com/>

~~~
qw1234
That's the one. Thanks!

